# crystal shrimp breeding



## dgluton (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a small tank with a couple tetras, a male and female puppy, a few snails, and 4 crystal shrimp. I think the shrimp have made a nest, does anyone know what it should look like? It looks like they built a small sack, less than a quarter in diameter, under a piece of driftwood. Is this a shrimp nest???


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Not 100% sure but I do not think they nest, however they carry like any other shrimp.


----------



## dgluton (Aug 31, 2011)

Any ideas what this could be? I will post a pic in the morning, this tanks in the babies room and he's asleep.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Snails possibly. 90% of the time eggs in the tank are just that. At least in my experience.


----------

